# Spike in the sunshine



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are the pic's I took of Spike today playing in the sunshine 

























square beak 

















and two with my flash attached to my camera

















I hope you liked them as much as Spike likes getting his picture taken


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh boy, very cool pictures of Spike, He is a handsome little guy.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome pics! I love the last picture such a gorgeous shot of him! and the one looking through the glass is priceless


----------



## Rondy11 (Jul 25, 2011)

What a handsome boy


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Very Cute photos of Spike!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy he is


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice set! I especially like #1 and #3.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice photos and he is such a handsome boy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  Spike loves getting his photo taken


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Some of those should be framed! Very artistic, and such a handsome subject


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks  I did print out 1 and 5


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh my! I LOVE your photos with the sunshine! I absolutely love them! I'm going to have to try that with my tiel.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are some cool pictures of Spike! I am getting my first cockatield for my birthday! I am so exited!


----------

